# Battery charger???



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm looking at these battery chargers for my 12volt,12ah sla battery. Will either one of these work? Thanks for any help!!


----------



## gamblerman (Mar 4, 2014)

What do you want them to do? If you just want them to maintain the batteries over off-season, they should 'work'. If you want to run around the lake all day then plug your boat in to charge, I'd get either an on-board charger or a portable unit

http://www.sears.com/schumacher-ele...UVD1200668612P?prdNo=9&blockNo=9&blockType=G9

I've got one like this, does ten and two amp for both regular and deep cycle batteries. You can't beat the dual charger on-board units but you can get four of these for the price of a good on-board unit. gm


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

I want to fish all day then charge it. But I have limited room as I'm using the battery to run my fish finder in my kayak. I know you want a slow charge but that's all I know lol


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Why not wire up a vexilar battery for your power alot lighter but not sure if it will work for you


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I use a harbor freight battery tender for charging my 9ah ice fishing battery. Only about 10 bucks to. 
I'm sure it would work fine for you to.


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

I just picked on up at gander mountain for $14. The guy there said it should work good


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

All I use for my 12v9AH batteries is a Battery Tender JR.  Takes a little while to charge, always ready by morning though, and will not overcharge the batteries. I'm sure any of those cheapie low voltage chargers would work and not overcook the battery though.


----------

